# Liquid Ice Melt / Sprayer



## redd (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone use liquid ice melt application for residential drives / walks? Pros/Cons? Seems like good solution for residential due to being able to put it in my 2gallon hand sprayer and applying. Your thoughts/


----------



## MikePH (Dec 2, 2005)

*Liquid Icemelt*

Hi:
I am brand spanking new to this business, so I don't speak from years of experience as many great contributors here do. Most of my residential customers are extremely environmentally concerned, so they are eager to have me implement the most environmentally "green" methods. I am trying to find a local reseller of a liquid CMA based icemelt. There are a number online, but I'd rather purchase a few gallons to try first, rather than order and ship a larger quantity.
I agree with your thoughts, that carrying a 2 or 3 gallon sprayer, especially for sidewalks where you can limit your overspray while a spreader is going to scatter more grainules off the walkway. From a purely time and materials standpoint, I don't think you can beat a spreader and a dry icemelt, however if you are concerned with having the minimal environmental impact, liquid seems the best option.
Cheers~Mike


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

Liquid CMA can only be made from using dry CMA and water.

Make sure you are purchasing the pure liquid CMA made from 100% CMA.


----------



## WBH Grounds (Dec 13, 2005)

We use liquid deicers here at the hospital on our parking decks and our helipad. The stuff works alright, but like many other thing they have their pros and cons. The stuff works good as long as you get it down before the snow falls. We can't use salt on these places so we have to look into other methods of treatment. The liquid is alright on the decks, but is a must on the helipad, says the F.A.A., thats the flatest concrete that we use it on and it seems to work good as long as we pre-treat,and try to keep up on it every few hours or so.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

:waving: Dssxxxx, I'm new to the industry. You mix CMA and water? I'd like to try this liquid out. Do you have a recipe? and to be totally honest I'm not sure what your calling CMA?

PaleRider


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

CMA variations

Calcium magnesium acetate was first identified as a low-corrosion, environmental alternative to road salt by the Federal Highway Administration in the late 1970s. CMA was tested and commercially developed. Various forms of CMA products are used by DOTs and commercial facilities worldwide to preserve infrastructure and act to lengthen the effective life of steel-reinforced structures, such as roads, bridges, and runways.
CMA pellets are available in bulk, 1-metric ton supersacks, or 55-lb. bags. It needs to be used at temperatures above 20 degrees F and should be stored indoors or in weather-proof containers. When properly stored, it will remain effective for years. CMA Salt Blends include a high-quality grade of salt mixed with a concentration of CMA. It’s recommended where protection from corrosion and concrete spalling is needed. 

Liquid CMA (25%) can be prepared by mixing CMA at a rate of 3 lb/gal. of potable water. At a higher concentration, some CMA may not dissolve.

Liquid CMAK is enhanced by the addition of CF7, a potassium-based deicing product. The end product has a lower freezing point than liquid CMA, yet carries many of its corrosion and environmental benefits. It’s recommended for use in automated anti-icing systems like the Odin System at a Chicago suburb bridge. Containing no chlorides, it combines the low-corrosion properties of CMA with the high performance of potassium acetate.

Hope this gives you the info you need.

Good luck.


----------

